# reliable online retailer?



## erickucla (Mar 18, 2006)

i am trying to buy a tag, but since this will be a leveraged buy, i need to get it online? anyone know of reliable online retailers? i am looking at jomashop and prestigetime.com any thoughts?

pleae help

thanks


----------



## Kadath (Mar 13, 2006)

Believe it or not, Amazon beat both those guys prices when I bought mine earlier this week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

erickucla said:


> i am trying to buy a tag, but since this will be a leveraged buy, i need to get it online? anyone know of reliable online retailers? i am looking at jomashop and prestigetime.com any thoughts?
> 
> pleae help
> 
> thanks


Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


----------



## charvey (Mar 19, 2006)

John, can you pass along that information to me too??? thanks. I'm in the market for a carrera chronograph classic re-edition with a black face (CV2111). I currently have a F1 that is 8 years old and has treated me well. I've done my homework on grey market watches and know the risks. I will be vacationing in the US Virgin Islands in one month, so it will be interesting to see how much the AD's are pricing down there compared to here in the States.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

charvey said:


> John, can you pass along that information to me too??? thanks. I'm in the market for a carrera chronograph classic re-edition with a black face (CV2111). I currently have a F1 that is 8 years old and has treated me well. I've done my homework on grey market watches and know the risks. I will be vacationing in the US Virgin Islands in one month, so it will be interesting to see how much the AD's are pricing down there compared to here in the States.


Check your e-mail for my referral. :-!


----------



## sroy (Apr 8, 2006)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


John, I'm in the market for a new TAG. Would appreciate if you could send me that referral.

Thanks.


----------



## asnigro (Apr 11, 2006)

Is there a place to get a list of all the retail prices for various models (In order to figure out the price after the mark-downs)?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Actually, most of the gray market dealers keep their retail price information up-to-date. If I don't feel like calling or e-mailing my AD for a price, I just use the gray market sites to get an idea of the MSRP.

You can use sites like overstock.com, amazon.com, authenticwatches.com, etc.


----------



## Niels (Apr 13, 2006)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


Hello John,
I'd be very happy to receive this information also. Many thanks! :thanks


----------



## asnigro (Apr 11, 2006)

Where can you get suggested retail prices for watches? Their official sites dont often times have these listed. Anyone have a site they usually reference?


----------



## M de la Puente (Jan 14, 2007)

erickucla said:


> i am trying to buy a tag, but since this will be a leveraged buy, i need to get it online? anyone know of reliable online retailers? i am looking at jomashop and prestigetime.com any thoughts?
> 
> pleae help
> 
> thanks


I buy all of my wathes on-line. I use the following on-line retailers and have not had any problems yet. These are: shopnbc.com and shopathometv.com

Manny


----------



## George Chronis (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi John,

May I get this referral as well? I can't PM you for some reason.

Thanks, George.



John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


----------



## mp0610 (Mar 21, 2007)

John, it looks like you're a popular guy right now...If you could, please send this to me too. Hopefully it's not too much trouble for you.:thanks


----------



## Aaron2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kadath said:


> Believe it or not, Amazon beat both those guys prices when I bought mine earlier this week.


I've never bought a watch from Amazon, but they do have excellent prices. I've had good luck with Jomashop. Try 'em.

Aaron


----------



## SirWill (Mar 19, 2007)

mp0610 said:


> John, it looks like you're a popular guy right now...If you could, please send this to me too. Hopefully it's not too much trouble for you.:thanks


I would appreciate this as well.

Thank You!


----------



## Spanky Malone (Feb 16, 2006)

John-

Mind sending me your AD referral as well? I've had my eye on a Monaco, and am ready to pull the trigger. Thanks much!

-BW


----------



## at36 (Jun 12, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


Hi John,
May I get the referral as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Balislinger (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey John, I sent you a PM. Would you mind sharing your contact with me? I'm in the market for an Aquaracer with black rubber strap. Thanks


----------



## siriusfan (Jun 19, 2007)

erickucla said:


> i am trying to buy a tag, but since this will be a leveraged buy, i need to get it online? anyone know of reliable online retailers? i am looking at jomashop and prestigetime.com any thoughts?
> 
> pleae help
> 
> thanks


I bought a pre-owned Tag from bernardwatch.com. Looked brand new with all documentation. very good prices, reliable.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Tourneau, you'll have to call.


----------



## Tuff Gong (Feb 2, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> I just sent you a PM with my referral. You can e-mail me or PM me directly through this site if you don't receive it.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Hi John, if you don't mind, I would also like to have the AD contact.

Thank you:thanks


----------



## philippearson (Jun 25, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


John, Could you please pass on your TAG AD referral to me as well? I'm in the market for an F1 Indy 500 or maybe a Monaco? Undecided so far.

Thanks in advance!:thanks


----------



## viphoto (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi John...

Could you please pass on your AD info ..(one more time).. It's time for a new F1

Thanks in Advance
Mark


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

amazon has better prices, i got my blue auto aquaracer for $899


----------



## mangoeater (Nov 26, 2006)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


Hello John, I could use your TAG AD referral also. I have my eyes on one of the new F1's in orange. :thanks


----------



## mangoeater (Nov 26, 2006)

Somehow my reply got inserted in the wrong place (my error).

John, I could sure use your TAG AD Referral also. I have my eyes on one of the new F1's. :thanks


----------



## poyzen (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi John,

Can I get your Tag AD referral as well? 

Have my eye on a Tag Aquaracer CAF2010.BA0815

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amish (Jul 10, 2007)

John,

Do you mind shooting me a pm as well?

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## amish (Jul 10, 2007)

All received! Thanks John.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

im from australia, and amazon seems the cheapest for me online...

but the only thing about buying from amazon is it does not come with warranty card...
so teh warranty is supplied via amazon and not tag...

anyone from AUS bought watches online?


----------



## nbaltas (Jul 18, 2007)

do you know any EU reliable online retailer because I live in Greece and buying straight from the US will result in a much bigger price because of heavy taxes and customs.

p.s. John after having analysed all the information concerning the crystal of TH Monaco, could you please pm me your AD? thanx


----------



## itrade (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi John,

Can you also PM me the TAG AD referral as well. Thanks.

Terry


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

id like a TAg referal too pls 

also isnt buying from jomashop, like buying from amazon?

grey market?
not an AD, so warranty is offered only through them?


----------



## juancj (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi John...

Do you mind sending me a pm too?

Thanks
JC


----------



## tagomega (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi, John! Could you PM me too. Thanks :thanks


----------



## Malibootay (Jul 26, 2007)

John, please e-mail or pm the AD referral. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

thank you John and others


----------



## ssirak (Jul 28, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> All referral requests have been sent via e-mail or PM.


I would appreciate your referral as well. I am in the market for a Tag Carrera. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hross13 (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG sorry to jump on this bandwagon so late. I bought my Cerrara on Redfingerprint and had a good experience but I am now looking for the Steve Mcqueen Monaco and would love to use your AD.

Thanks

HR


----------



## Katseviool (Jul 28, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> All requests thus far have been sent via PM or e-mail.


John, could you also PM me the URL.. TIA


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

Johns referal gave me a good price on a watch.. but they dont ship to australia


----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

John, i am looking for an aquaracer tag (*WAF1113.BA0801)*. The cheapest i looked is at amazon. Can you send me the referral? Probably i can get it cheaper from them. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jekyll (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey John, in the market for a new Tag and could use your AD referral. TIA!


----------



## redrocket23 (Jul 30, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> *masak_aer* and *Jekyll *- I just sent you PM's with my referral.


John, could you send that ref to me as well. Looking for Heuer Gubelin and Tag Kirium.

Thanks so much,

Monte


----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

redrocket23 said:


> John, could you send that ref to me as well. Looking for Heuer Gubelin and Tag Kirium.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Monte


Thanks John, I got it.


----------



## MikeLindsey (Aug 6, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


John,

I am in the market for an Aquaracer for my wife's birthday, any chance you could PM the referral? Thank you.

Mike


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

amazon...


----------



## John Rochowicz (Feb 8, 2006)

I just spoke to my AD today, and he told me that TAG's price increase goes into effect October 1st. He told me that the Carreras and Auto Chronographs in general are in short supply right now. To top it off, TAG isn't accepting new orders until January or February, which means delivery probably won't be until the spring.


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello John,

Two local ADs in my area have said the same thing: prices will be going up October 1st . As for supply, one AD said that through the holiday season inventory would be extremely tight. The same AD said that he was planning on ordering up on Omegas and B&Ms to try and satisfy the 'holiday rush' customers. Unfortunately, according to this AD, his supply would be all but exhausted by December and although Omega (amongst others) represents a good alternative, a lot of his customers are of the mindset that there are two 'high end' watch brands: TAG and Rolex. It's funny to hear this but I guess the 'population at large' is fundamentally different than your typical 'WIS'.

Interestingly one of the larger (in my area) 'mall' retailers of TAG is purportedly loosing the line. They used to carry both TAG and Omega but (according to a couple other ADs) Omega dropped them a couple years ago and TAG is no longer accepting their orders. I wonder what a dealer does to get their 'authorized' status revoked. I can tell you from first hand experience with this particular chain that it wasn't exorbitant discounts; in their mind covering sales tax (8.25% in Los Angeles County) was 'slashing prices'. I was in one of their shops on Monday and I asked the sales person why all of their TAG window displays were empty (they had maybe 4 TAGs in the main display case), the sales person's response: "We had a good month."

Jacob


----------



## OwaN (Sep 2, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> I just spoke to my AD today, and he told me that TAG's price increase goes into effect October 1st. He told me that the Carreras and Auto Chronographs in general are in short supply right now. To top it off, TAG isn't accepting new orders until January or February, which means delivery probably won't be until the spring.
> 
> Thankfully my AD has a lot of watches on order, and TAG has agreed to fill all current orders. My AD hasn't encountered a situation like this with TAG before. It's hard to believe that they can't keep up with demand._ :-s_


So does that mean that my order on Aug 25 wont be filled for several months?


----------



## gakboone (Sep 5, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


Please forgive me for sounding so green, but what is PM and AD? I just joined the forum today.


----------



## John Rochowicz (Feb 8, 2006)

OwaN said:


> So does that mean that my order on Aug 25 wont be filled for several months?


I have no idea. TAG is filling all *existing* orders, so if the watch you ordered is already on order from the AD, then it could arrive anytime. I'd check with the AD for an estimated delivery date.


----------



## John Rochowicz (Feb 8, 2006)

gakboone said:


> Please forgive me for sounding so green, but what is PM and AD? I just joined the forum today.


No problem.

PM = Private Message you can send by clicking on a member's name

AD = Authorized Dealer


----------



## OwaN (Sep 2, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> I have no idea. TAG is filling all *existing* orders, so if the watch you ordered is already on order from the AD, then it could arrive anytime. I'd check with the AD for an estimated delivery date.


Yea, I'm just concerned because the guy told me that the watch was on backorder with Tag and asked if i wanted to go ahead and put the order in even though it might take several weeks. I said yes but now i'm thinking i should have just taken the black version instead of the blue (aquaracer auto)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2007)

John,
Sent you a PM. I would also like to get your AD referral. Thanks alot.
Stacey


----------



## Julls (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi John
I would appreciate your referral as well.
Many thanks :thanks


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

John,

I'd love that info as well plz. 

Thank you.


----------



## warrior1700 (Oct 1, 2007)

John --

Just joined today when I read about your referral. I'd appreciate a pm, as well. You're a popular guy! ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## mljones99 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like a referral as well. I have been looking at tags the last couple days and not too impressed with the local ADs i have been to.


----------



## imaputz (Oct 5, 2007)

John, please e-mail or pm the AD referral. Thank you in advance.


----------



## planetwatch (Oct 4, 2007)

You can try my website, www.planet4watches.com and my ebay ID - Planetwatch


----------



## paulyjsob (Sep 24, 2007)

Can I get one of those referrals as well? How do they work? I want to get my wife a Tag for Christmas. Thanks a lot!

[email protected]


----------



## Darkangel (May 21, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a Tag online too,if someone could PM me the AD refferal...I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi - I'm looking to purchase the Tag Aquaracer and would appreciate an AD referral. Many thanks!


----------



## mchas (Oct 4, 2007)

Tried to PM you John, but it wouldn't work. Just received my Carrera today. Thank you again!!


----------



## stuckonself (Jul 31, 2007)

I would love the referral too as I am in the market for a new Tag and do not want to buy gray market...thanks!


----------



## gonzalesmj (Oct 11, 2007)

John, I know you are getting a lot of requests, but would you email or pm your referral. Thank you so much.


----------



## Illiya (Oct 16, 2007)

John R. - Please send me the information on the online dealer you recommend ASAP. Thank you. [email protected] . :thanks


----------



## stuckonself (Jul 31, 2007)

Just wondered how long it has taken from the time the watch was ordered to the time it was received from John's referral source....


----------



## ishpala (Oct 9, 2007)

just a thought but if you live in europe, its cheaper to get a budget flight to geneva, buy the watch and flyback home


----------



## john a (Oct 17, 2007)

How much of a saving can you make in Switzerland then?


----------



## ishpala (Oct 9, 2007)

i save roughly 27% of the retail price of the watch as compared to purchasing it from a uk AD. Had a look on the net and I still got it cheaper than I could see on the net and this includes the proper TAG warranty cos i got it from an AD.

However its not the same for other watches. Had a look at an oris flight timer limited edition and there only a minor saving on that to be made. I think that watch retails for about £1450 here and i was getting it for about £1300, so it was not really that nmuch of a bargain.

Not sure about Rolex or omega, i didn't really like any of the models they had so did not enquire about the price.


----------



## mberan (Oct 19, 2007)

Could you send me info as well? I'm looking for Monaco Limited edition Blue face (McQueen).
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jelen69 (Oct 19, 2007)

John, can I bug you for the AD referral too? Thanks


----------



## enguyen7292 (Oct 20, 2007)

can get a referral as well please? I've been looking for white midsize F1 for my wife and no one has them.


----------



## InvictusAlpha (Oct 22, 2007)

+1, John, would love a PM with the contact info for your AD friend.


----------



## craigy (Oct 27, 2007)

John Rochowicz said:


> I just sent you a PM. I believe the F1 models are in relatively large supply right now, so I don't think it will be difficult to get one.
> 
> Good luck,
> John


Hi John,

I am interested in a Tagwatch for my 40th birthday. I have done some research on the internet and dexclusive.com do some good deals and have good feedback on pricegrabber.

I take it from previous comments that this is the so called grey market. Excuse me for being stupid but what is the problem with buying from these sort of places? The only issue seems to be whether you get a manufacturers or website warranty.

Can I have the details for your AD please?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## mssxncity (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi John,
I'm sorry to be the hundredth person asking you, but would you mind sending me the referral as well? Do you know how I go about using it? I apologize for the lame questions, but I'm new at this Tag business! 
Thanks very much in advance.
Regards,
Chandra Lund


----------



## Tigger (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi John,

Please extend a referral for your Tag AD friend to me. Am in the market for a new f1.:thanks


----------



## chubby_nomo (Oct 28, 2007)

Howdy, another newbie to this forum... was wandering if 
I could get that information on reputable Tad ad's... looking
to purchase the Tiger Woods golf watch... THANKS!


----------



## chubby_nomo (Oct 28, 2007)

I mean Tag ad's... Sorry 'bout that


----------



## x378 (Oct 29, 2007)

John, Can you please shoot me your AD too?

Thanks,


----------



## craigy (Oct 27, 2007)

John,

thanks for replying to my original post, I don't seem to have received your referral for the AD. Could you send it to [email protected] please?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## s0u1ite (Nov 1, 2007)

John, 

I guess people are still seeking for your awesome information even after a year since the original post. I am also a newbie who just found this forum while shopping around for a carrera. (just about to make a purchase from one of online sources). I would much appreciate if you send me the referral as well.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SupermanTB (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi John, I'd like to add one more request for your Tag AD referral. Thanks so much for you help.


----------



## carrera (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi John,

Please let me know the details too! trying hard to find a good deal in the UK.

Cheers,


----------



## dcarson (Nov 12, 2007)

John, you've disabled PM & email. Can you PM me the AD referral?


----------



## writethatdown (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new Tag Link Auto Chrono Calibre 16. My fiance is going to buy me one as a wedding gift (wedding is May 2008) and she's said the price doesn't matter, but i still don't want her overpaying if she doesn't have to. No chance there are any ADs in Antigua as that's where we'll be honeymooning??

Otherwise, this post is for the many individuals who have already received John's AD referral. I figured i'd give him a break and ask if someone else would be so kind as to share the info 

Thanks in advance!

-Tim


----------



## mamepps (Nov 20, 2007)

writethatdown said:


> I'm in the market for a new Tag Link Auto Chrono Calibre 16. My fiance is going to buy me one as a wedding gift (wedding is May 2008) and she's said the price doesn't matter, but i still don't want her overpaying if she doesn't have to. No chance there are any ADs in Antigua as that's where we'll be honeymooning??
> 
> Otherwise, this post is for the many individuals who have already received John's AD referral. I figured i'd give him a break and ask if someone else would be so kind as to share the info
> 
> ...


John,
I have never joined a forum before and I am not even sure how to submit this but here goes the ole college try. I would like to purchase a women's aquaracer for my daughter for Christmas. Been looking online for awhile but just realized that some of the lower prices I have been looking at only offer seller warranties, not mfr, which makes me a little nervous. Have seen so many threads asking you for the info, but would you mind sharing it with me as well? I think it would be such a a relief to order from an AD, even if the price is higher. Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## mamepps (Nov 20, 2007)

Or, like Tim, anyone else who may have that information, if you would please send it to me, would be very much appreciated! John may have been so inundated, he doesn't check this anymore!
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## AxelsHumanDad (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently decided Tag is the next watch for me. I wanted to see some in person along with looking at pictures on-line. the only AD within a reasonable drive time from me is one of the mall chain store retailers. took a ride there last evening. they have a link chrono with a blue face that really caught my eye. gal behind the counter gave me a flyer/invitation to their "Tag Heuer Special Event". she said "they"(Tag or the retailer???) never let them discount the Tags. the watch I'm looking at has a store price tag of $2195.00. for this one day, 10 hour special event, I can get the watch for $1756.00. she gave me her card with all the info confirmed on the back. looking around on line, I see the store 'special' price is similar to Amazon's regular price. reading further I see Amazon admits they are not an AD for this watch. the offered warranty is very limited and specific.

money is a little tight right now, with funds already paid out for other upcoming holday plans. I have the cash I'd need to buy this watch at this price, but it _should_ be spent on other things;-) . my point is should I jump at this "limited" chance to buy from the AD or wait until my finances have leveled out a bit and buy on line? is the normal dealer higher price the norm, or have they jacked it up so they can reduce it for a day? other than the obvious warranty issue, is there an advantage to the AD over the on line seller(s)? I'm sure service like battery changes would be much less stressful handing it over face-to-face.
I have nine days before the "special event".

tnx-
Mike


----------



## Johnny (Aug 20, 2007)

Can someone please PM the AD referral ... thankyou


----------



## Johnny (Aug 20, 2007)

Can someone please PM the Tag forum AD referral ... Thankyou!


----------



## ttouch321 (Jul 28, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


Hi John,

Can I get your AD referral as well. I am looking for F1 orange....

Cheers


----------



## McB (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi John - can you please send me the referral as well. I am looking at a Tag Heuer Monaco.

thanks,

Ally


----------



## TeknoZX (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey John can you shoot me that referral as well?

Or if anyone who got it can send it over to me, I'd appreciate it as well. I'm jonesing for a new Tag.


----------



## Brett Director (Nov 28, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


Could you send me the AD referral.

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## Brett Director (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm trying to order a new Tag (Link Quartz Chrono Blue) from an authorized dealer and there seems to be a backlog. If anyone has one or two suggestions of authorized dealers, I would appreciate. Lussori out of CA was one of the ADs I tried, but they didn't have any in stock. If I need to wait until March I will, but I'd like to get sooner.

-Brett


----------



## run2bfit (Nov 28, 2007)

I too would appreciate the AD. I am looking to buy my first Tag.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## apul (Dec 20, 2006)

Can John R please PM me the AD referral too?

Thanks a lot,
Apul


----------



## 0Dogg (Dec 1, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


John,

Do you mind sending me the referral, as well? TAG purchase by Christmas! Thanks!


----------



## TeknoZX (Nov 28, 2007)

Anybody hear back from John? Time is a bit of an issue for me so I'd like to get it ASAP if possible. Or if anyone can PM me or e-mail me the referral, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## aquino (Dec 6, 2007)

John or anyone,

I'm in the market for the new TAG HEUER link crono (transparent case back) , would you mind sharing the information of your AD with me?

thanks.


----------



## tman3447 (Dec 13, 2007)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your PM for my TAG AD referral. You'll get 33-35% off and won't have to deal with the questionable gray market dealers online (who don't offer factory warranties like AD's do).


HI John,

I just joined this Forum and Noticed that you have and AD contact. Could I please get the info or could someone pass it along. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## tman3447 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Could someone please share the AD info with me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mass48 (Dec 17, 2007)

John,

If you're still out there, I'd like to get your TAG contact as well. Thanks.


----------



## McB (Nov 25, 2007)

Can anyone send me the contact for the AD? 

I still haven't heard from John --- not sure if he is still on the forums.

Thanks!


----------



## reverendkb (Dec 12, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I just joined the site. can i get that AD info as well. they should give you a commission or a comp!

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

"Check your PM for my TAG AD referral"

I am interested in the TAG AD referral, too. Thanks!


----------



## LSUTiger (Jan 13, 2008)

John,
Please send the AD referral to me.
Thanks!


----------



## Al1969 (Dec 24, 2007)

John,

Can I bother you for the AD referral as well? thanks !!


----------



## Al1969 (Dec 24, 2007)

John,

It sounds like your very knowledgable when it comes to Tags. Any chance you can look at my post from today with the ebay link to the Super Professional?


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi; can I have the AD referral, please? I somehow did not find this thread previously!


----------



## mikeomalley (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been lurking out here for a while, and I'm now ready to pull the trigger and get my first TAG. Anyone out there willing to share the AD referral information? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## wolfpack (Jan 11, 2008)

John Rochowicz said:


> I just spoke to my AD today, and he told me that TAG's price increase goes into effect October 1st. He told me that the Carreras and Auto Chronographs in general are in short supply right now. To top it off, TAG isn't accepting new orders until January or February, which means delivery probably won't be until the spring.


John, My wife paid close to full MSRP for a Tag Heuer Carrera wv211a.fc6203 as a gift for me for Christmas.. Having purchased Tag's previously online I knew I could get a better price form an online retailer.. so I returned the watch to the jewelry store (AD)... Now that I see your comments in this forum I would like to try to buy from your AD referral... At roughly 30% discount it would be almost as good as the online retailers and would have the Tag warranty... sounds like a win-win..

Can you forward me the AD referral???...
Thanks for your help..
Jeff Kurz


----------



## stringbeads (Dec 1, 2006)

Searching for the Carrera Chronograph and would love the AD referral, too. Thank you!


----------



## jsshackel (Jan 20, 2008)

erickucla said:


> i am trying to buy a tag, but since this will be a leveraged buy, i need to get it online? anyone know of reliable online retailers? i am looking at jomashop and prestigetime.com any thoughts?
> 
> pleae help
> 
> thanks


I've bought from:

Bernard Watch Company (www.bernardwatch.com) - "new".
Authentic Watches (www.authenticwatches.com) - "new".
On eBay: member name "wristwatchtrader" - used watches, and hit or miss on quality but good for the most part - check pics & descriptions closely.

Read descriptions closely when buying "new" items from the store-type sites. Make sure it lists including manufacturer serial numbers; many do NOT. Contact and ask if not sure.


----------



## R0man (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you please send me the referral too? Thanks. Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## phantom357 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi John,

Could you please PM me the AD referral? Thanks


----------



## dotcom (Jan 22, 2008)

*Where is that John fella?*

It looks like John is no longer here. Can someone pass on a AD that sells at 30% off. I am looking for the MFG warranty and not into the website warranties.

Please PM me.

Bonus points if you have a Canadian AD since I am in Ontario.


----------



## R0man (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Where is that John fella?*

Same here, can anyone send me the AD referral please? Thanks.


----------



## toddb (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone tried alanfurman.com or swissluxury.com ?


----------



## mramon (Feb 6, 2008)

John, could you send that ref to me as well. Or if John is no longer here, could someone send me the reference? Looking for Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono. Thanks


----------



## jackallll (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I was hoping someone would please PM me the contact info for a reputable Tag AD. I am currently looking to purchase my first Tag, specifically the CV2010.BA0786.

Thank you!


----------



## icetyu (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi John,

Please PM me the AD info. Thank you.


----------



## happyandfafa (Jan 29, 2008)

John,
I am not living in USA. Can I still place an order from your source? If yes, please send the information to me at [email protected] .And brothers, is tag universal warrenty (can I buy it in HK but repair it in else where free of charge with warranty period?)


----------



## Glarson (Feb 15, 2008)

Authenticwatches.com has "too good to be true" prices. For example $525. for a F1 with a Retail price of $850. How can they sell it for this low? Have you purchased from this company? Are they indeed authentic? Is there anything to be worried about purchasing from them?

Thanks.


----------



## BlackBaer (Feb 20, 2008)

I am about to buy either the Aquaracer Calibre S or Link Calibre S, whichever one can be refitted with a leather band. 

Can someone PLEASE ASAP send me contact info of the AD spoken so highly of in this thread?

Thanks.


----------



## avs (Feb 24, 2008)

I am looking for contact info of the AD as well. Thanks!


----------



## BlackBaer (Feb 20, 2008)

It seems that "John" has not posted since Oct. '07. 

So could someone else please PM me with the AD info?


----------



## BooooA (Feb 15, 2008)

If possible, please PM me the AD info too, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## colawatch (Feb 27, 2008)

For those seeking AD referral, you don't really need a referral to get a lower price. For example, when buying from tourneau.com, you can call their customer service and ask for a lower price. I'm hoping to do this for my next watch purchase. I was told they can go down 
$200-$400 for a $1200 watch, depending on how much they have in stock, whatever they feel like, etc.

Most AD go down 20%...30% for older stocks I believe. 

So is the gray market really that bad? I am looking into places online too. Is the manufacturer's warranty that good? Thanks.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

John, I'd appreciate your AD info also.

Thanks!


----------



## crieff427 (Mar 21, 2008)

Am selling aquaracer with black rubber strap. Quartz, black face white chrono dials. email if interested.

TP


----------



## gfspencer (Mar 4, 2008)

Kadath said:


> Believe it or not, Amazon beat both those guys prices when I bought mine earlier this week.


Amazon is hard to beat. I bought my last watch from them and a Canon 40D. Nobody could beat their price.


----------



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Check your e-mail for my referral. :-!


DO YOU HAVE REFERRAL FOR OMEGA WATCHES? I AM PLANNING TO BUY THIS WATCH BUT NOT AT THIS PRICE POINT
OMEGASeamaster Diver Chronograph Blue Dial Steel Men's WatchItem No. 212.30.42.50.03.001


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Dheeraj Gaba said:


> DO YOU HAVE REFERRAL FOR OMEGA WATCHES? I AM PLANNING TO BUY THIS WATCH BUT NOT AT THIS PRICE POINT
> *OMEGASeamaster Diver Chronograph Blue Dial Steel Men's WatchItem No. 212.30.42.50.03.001*


why in the world would you expect to get a response from someone who hasn't posted since October 2007 on a thread nearly 10 years old. FFS.


----------

